# Zeichnen lernen. Was? Wo? Wie?



## LeWhopper (30. Mai 2011)

Hallo liebe Buffies.

Es geht sich um folgendes. Ich würde gerne lernen wie man richtig zeichnet. Eher als Hobby. Also ich möchte nicht irgendwie Art und Design Studieren. ^_^
Ich kenn mich z.Zt. ein bisschen mit GIMP und Photoshop aus aber alle Bildbearbeitungsprogramme möchte ich erst mal außen vor lassen.

Es geht sich im Allgemeinen einfach ums Zeichnen per Hand. Ich skizziere gerne einfach mal was rum aber (leider) hab ich mich bis jetzt noch nicht getraut mal was Umzusetzen. Naja mir fehlt einfach das Know How.

Ich hofffe Ihr könnt mir ein paar Tips geben zu Sachen wie: 
- Was solllte ich mir unbedingt anschaffen? (z.Zt. hab ich nur Bleistift, Buntstifte und nen Collegeblock^^. Vielleicht habt ihr ja Tips zu Sachen die man ungedingt besitzen sollte.)
- Wo sollte man mit dem Zeichen anfangen? (Erst mit Umgebungen Skizzieren? (So hab ich z.B. angefangen um ein bisschen besser die Tiefenwirkung hinzubekommen ), Oder direkt Anatomie?, Oder vielleicht was ganz anderes?)
- Wie verbessere ich meine Qualität des gezeichneten? (Naja wenn ich meine eigenen Skizzen betrachten dann bin ich irgendwie nie zufrieden mit mir. (Scheiss Perfektionismus ), Oder Hilft da nur Üben Üben Üben?)

Ich hoffe Ihr könnt mir mit Rat und Tat zur Seite stehen. 

Gruß
Le Whopper


----------



## Azerak (30. Mai 2011)

1. Einen Bleistift mit einer Stärke die dir zusagt. Fall nicht auf Sprüche rein wie: "Du musst für dies und das die und die Stärke haben" das hilft dir am Anfang 0.
Buntstifte.. naja. Ich persönlich belasse es meist bei schwarz weiß allerdings bin ich nur nen "Ich kritzel in der Schule"-Kandidat. Diese brauchst du halt wenn du dich auch direkt mit Farben befassen willst.


2. Zeichne etwas was dir persönlich gefällt und was für dich einfach ist. Schau dir auch ruhig was irgendwo ab - du kannst nur davon lernen.
Ich persönlich würde mich nicht auf die Umgebung oder etwaiges verkrampfen denn das hilft am Ende wenig wenn du 1. solche Motive irgendwie langweilig findest oder 2. damit nicht zurecht kommst.

3. Üben, üben, üben und austesten! Wie sonst?  Sei nicht allzu kritisch mit dir selber - das ist kontraproduktiv.
Schau dir dein Bild an und überlege wo du welche Probleme hattest. Wenn du merkst du hast mit einigen Dingen große Probleme (Ich HASSE HÄNDE UND FÜSSE xD) dann wie oben gesagt mal irgendwo anschauenwie es jemand anderes macht.

Viele Tipps kann man da nicht geben denn jeder zeichnet anders.

PS: Ich hab vornehmlich nur in der Schule gezeichnet dementsprechend kann ich dir keine "Profi"-Tipps geben. 
Weiß ja leider nicht wo dein derzeitiges Niveau in Sachen  Zeichnen liegt. 



MfG


----------



## Schrottinator (31. Mai 2011)

Kannst du das Bild noch direkt posten. Ich habe keinen FacebookAccount und kann es mir nicht anschauen.


----------



## LeWhopper (31. Mai 2011)

Danke für deine Tips. Naja mein Zeichenniveu liegt eher noch weit unter deinem  Ich zeichne eher noch Menschen mit den Grundformen also Gelenke als Kugeln und der rest als Striche. 

Somit klappen auch Hände und Füße relativ gut. Aber leider sehen die dann eher aus wie Strichfiguren^^

Skizzen von Umgebungen oder Räumen kann ich da schon besser. Aber ich will so was ja mit leben füllen.

Ich hatte auch überlegt vielleicht später wenn ich was besser bin so eine Art Webcomic zu zeichnen. Ich hab da viele Zeichner gesehen und wie stark die so etwas verbessert hat. (Naja vieles aber leider vom Handgezeichneten zum Digitalen )

Edit: Ich war so frei das Bild von Azerak einzufügen


Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yadiz (31. Mai 2011)

Hi,

ich würde Dir die Videos empfehlen:

[youtube]http://www.youtube.c...e=youtu.be&hd=1[/youtube]

Du hast schon mal die richtige Einstellung wenn du nicht gleich mit digitalem Zeichnen anfangen willst.
Für den Anfang hilft es nur viel zu üben. 
Ich würde dir empfehlen zunächst vom Modell zu Zeichnen. Ich selbst habe auch noch Schwierigkeiten aus dem Kopf z.b Personen zu zeichnen.


Was echt sehr nützlich ist:
http://www.posemaniacs.com/thirtysecond

Auf der Website wird alle 30 Sekunden eine neue Pose generiert. Du hast also 30 Sekunden Zeit das Modell so detailreich wie nur möglich zu Papier zu bringen.
Mit der Zeit bemerkt man echt Fortschritte und es fällt einem wesentlich leichter Menschen zu zeichnen.


----------



## Lae-Booty (31. Mai 2011)

Hi, ich kann dir keine Tipps oder anleitungen geben, jeder muss wissen was er selber zeichnen will.

Aber ich kann dir sagen wie ich angefangen habe:
1 x Block
1 HB (2) Stift
1 H Stift
1 Radiergummi
+ viel Motivation

Ich habe sachen gezeichnet die mir einfach in den sinn gekommen sind. zB Landschaften, aber auch Personen.

Aber versuch nicht etwas zu Kopieren, in nachhinein bekommt jeder seinen eigenen style.

Und zum Skizzieren, ich skizzier alles was ich mach. es hilft einfach ungemein. und man muss sich ja nicht daran halten. Es soll nur helfen.

MfG

(Tipp: Mir hat ein Youtuber geholfen, is ein amerikaner, dementsprechend spricht er auch nur english, aber ich hab mir seine toutorials immer angesehen und das hat schon geholfen: http://www.youtube.com/user/markcrilley is der feine mann)


P.S. Fehlersuche auf eigene Gefahr ;-)


----------



## Soladra (31. Mai 2011)

Ich persönlich bin jetzt keine sooooooo tolle Zeichnerin, aber ich hab (wie ziemlich jeder Teenager) mit mangas angefangen. Da bekommt man ein recht ordentliches Gefühl für Proportionen. Danach hab ich mir Formen immer aus Elypsen udn Kreisen zusammengesetzt. Geht relativ gut. Was Bleistifte angeht: Ich kann mit Ikeabelistiften mit am besten zeichnen xD Probiers einfach aus und kauf dir gleich ein paar, sonst bist du, wenn dich das ZeichenFieber packt, andauerd am verlegen und suchen xD 


Was ich persönlich ganz gut fand, war abmalen, um n Gefühl für den Aufbau von Körpern zu bekommen. Hab z.b. nen Drachen von inem Künstler ca 3 Mal abgemalt und am letzten Bild saß ich 12 Stunden xD Dafür hab ich n bissel was eigenes renbekommen. 

 Auch ganz gut: Kauf dir für 3€ son Skizzenheft. Und nehm das überall mit hin. Die besten Ideen bekommt man an den lustigsten Stellen. Ich saß mal 10 Mins im Spielzeugladen und hab an einer Skizze rumgemalt.

 Sonst halt das übliche: Nicht die Geduld verlieren, üben, auf größenverhältnisse achten (Ich mach die Arme immer bis zum Knie und die Hände zu klein xD), üben, Ideen suchen, üben, üben, üben. Und ach ja: üben. Schmier von mir aus den Heftrand voll, aber zeichne!


----------



## LeWhopper (1. Juni 2011)

Vielen Dank an euch für die vielen Tips. Ich werde dann mal schauen was ich so die Tage auf's Papier bekommen werde.


----------



## Slarianox (1. Juni 2011)

Ich geb dir noch en kleinen tipp in sachen menschen oder ähnliches schattieren. Nimm dir manga figuren ( ich habs mit dragonball figuren gemacht) paus die umrisse ab und versuchs an hand der vorlage zu schattieren und überleg dir dabei, wieso schattiert der das nu hier so und so, und merks dir, so lernt man gut und shnell.


----------



## Auriga__ (2. Juni 2011)

LeWhopper schrieb:


> [...]
> 
> Ich hofffe Ihr könnt mir ein paar Tips geben zu Sachen wie:
> - Was solllte ich mir unbedingt anschaffen? (z.Zt. hab ich nur Bleistift, Buntstifte und nen Collegeblock^^. Vielleicht habt ihr ja Tips zu Sachen die man ungedingt besitzen sollte.)
> ...



_Was sollte ich mir anschaffen?_
Ein Bleistift ist ein Bleistift. Papier kriegst du praktisch überall und Radiergummi is ja offensichtlich 
Zum Skizzieren reicht das eigentlich.
Wenn du jedoch weiter gehen willst, und qualitiativ gute Bilder zeichnen möchtest, dann würde ich es dir schon empfehlen nen richtigen Zeichnungsblock mit etwas festerem Papier zu kaufen. Sieht dann viel sauberer aus 
Dementsprechend wäre es noch vorteilhaft wenn du dir ein paar gute Bleistifte in verschiedenen Stärken zulegen würdest.
(Mein persönlicher Favorit: Faber Castell) Sind nicht immer sehr billig aber dafür hat man was davon.


_Wo fange ich mit dem Zeichnen an?_
Am besten vertiefst du zu Beginn deine Routine im "dynamischen Skizzieren". Das ist nichts anderes, als ein Prozess, bei dem du innerhalb von einem relativ kurzen Zeitfenster diverse Posen von Menschen skizzierst um dich dann für eine zu entscheiden. Es ist sehr wichtig dass du schon da auf Proportionen achtest, auch wenn es noch ne Skizze ist... ( Mach nicht den selben Fehler wie ich D: )
und...:

_Wie verbessere ich die Qualität meiner Bilder?_
Üben! Viel viel üben. xD
Ich zeichne seit ca. 5 Jahren Mangas... Und zwar ziemlich jeden Tag. Ich bin zwar noch nicht Profi-Zeichnerin, aber man merkt einen Unterschied zwischen früher und heute 
Geduld spielt hier eine grosse Rolle, lass dich nicht zu schnell unterkriegen wenn du mal nicht mit nem Bild zufrieden bist... Ich bin mit meinen Bilder auch selten bis nie ganz zufrieden xD
Aber am besten ist es, wenn du dann einfach darauf achtest, was dich am Bild stört, und das beim nächsten Bild dann versuchst zu verbessern. 


Was mir noch grade einfällt:
Poste doch mal ein paar von deinen Bildern, so können wir dir genauer sagen was du noch anders machen könntest. Ich denke das wäre ziemlich nützlich. ^^

MfG
Auriga__


----------



## LeWhopper (2. Juni 2011)

Wenn ich demnächst mir einen Scanner kaufe dann werde ich ein paar Bilder hochladen. Aber bei mir besteht eigentlich alles noch aus Skizzen, da ich erst vor kurzem mit dem Zeichnen angefangen habe. 
Menschen zeichne ich z.Zt. eher noch fast wie Strichmännchen^^ Mit Objekten siehts da schon etwas besser aus.


----------



## Auriga__ (2. Juni 2011)

LeWhopper schrieb:


> Wenn ich demnächst mir einen Scanner kaufe dann werde ich ein paar Bilder hochladen. Aber bei mir besteht eigentlich alles noch aus Skizzen, da ich erst vor kurzem mit dem Zeichnen angefangen habe.
> Menschen zeichne ich z.Zt. eher noch fast wie Strichmännchen^^ Mit Objekten siehts da schon etwas besser aus.



Kannst sie ja einfach mitm Handy fotographieren... Mach ich auch immer :X

Hm okay, ich persönlich habe mehr Mühe Objekte zu zeichnen aber naja... Ist halt von Person zu Person unterschiedlich


----------



## _Hickup_ (11. Juni 2011)

Zeichnen lernt man durch zeichnen.

Mit Strichmännchen fangen wir alle einmal an. Es folgen Kleidungsstücke, Nase, Augen, Mund, Haare und irgendwann ein Hund, Haus und der Rasen.

In meiner Galerie findest du ein paar Bilder digital, Tusche, Bleistiftzeichnungen. Ratschläge halte ich erst einmal heraus, da mir noch nicht ganz schlüssig ist, was du genau möchtest.=)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​Meine Fragen zu Beginn sind, ob die nur "Kritzeln" möchtest, oder ob du zeichnen, verstehen und anwenden möchtest? Möchtest du "nur" zeichnen, oder auch malen? Möchtest du "frei zeichnen" oder "abzeichnen".


Anbei ein Link von einer Seite, die ich vor ein paar Tagen beim stöbern fand:

http://zeichnen.gemutlichkeit.de

Lieben Gruß

Nadine


----------



## Niklasx (11. Juni 2011)

es gibt hunderter bücher zum zeichnen und lernen und nachzeichnen. am besten einfach mal in der bücherei und/oder amazon stöbern


----------



## quake3nostalgik (14. Juni 2011)

Genau! Ich habe zum beispiel mit diesem Buch gearbeitet: 

Zeichnen- die neue große Schule 

Da geht es erstmal mit Formen los und wird dann immer spezifischer. Kann ich nur empfehlen.


----------



## Linija (14. Juni 2011)

Das Buch ist echt gut. Hab ich auch zu haus und kann ich nur wärmstens empfehlen!


----------



## LeWhopper (14. Juni 2011)

Linija schrieb:


> Das Buch ist echt gut. Hab ich auch zu haus und kann ich nur wärmstens empfehlen!



WoW. Für knapp 3 Euro kann man nix sagen. Vielleicht kann ich es mir auch bei der Bücherei um die Ecke bestellen. Danke für die Tipps. Habe auch schon einige Seiten im Internet gefunden. U.A. auch von meinem Lieblings Webcomic im Forum


----------



## Zonalar (1. Oktober 2011)

Tipps, wie du dich im Zeichnen verbessern kannst? 
Zeichne gerne. Zeichne viel. Zeichne mit Freunden, oder zeichne sie ab! Rede mit anderen über zeichnen. Zeige dein Bilder, mache sie öffentlich. Mache bei wettbewerbe oder Veranstaltungen mit.
Ich gehe z.B. an ein 24-stunden-Comic Wettbewerb, wo man 24 stunden Zeit hat, einen Comic mit 24 Seiten zu zeichnen  War letztes Jahr dort und es hat Spass gemacht ^.^ Und nächste Woche ist es wieder soweit  Zusammen mitm Kumpel is es noch viel lustiger, zudem lernt man auch andere Zeichner/Künstler in der Umgebung kennen und du kannst dich dann von ihnen inspirieren lassen 
Wenn ihr wollt, lade ich meinen eigenen Comic hoch, den ich so erstellt habe  (also in 24 Stunden)


----------



## LeWhopper (6. Dezember 2011)

Sooo lange nicht gemeldet aber danke für die oben genannten Tipps.

Hmm zeichne jetzt seit knapp 2 Wochen und so am Ende der ersten Woche fing das gleiche an wie beim letzten mal wo ich euch zum Start des Thread gefragt habe. Die Motivation lässt nach und ich mache mir Gedanken ob ich überhaupt weiterzeichnen sollte.

Naja. Dann kam ich auf die bekloppte  Idee Ponys zu zeichnen. Und die Motivation blieb oben ^_^

Wie im anderen Thread über Tablets beschrieben, wollte ich mir (jetzt zum Spaß) ein Tablet zulegen. Mal schaun was draus wird.


----------

